# My Malawi tank.



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

After sadly losing my 8 year old 15" Tiger Oscars last year  I have finally given my Pleco some company.
Not sure he appreciates it much though :lol:

It's a 140g tank and the new residents are Malawi Cichlids of various flavours.
Hopefully the pics will work.
These are some of them.


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are a few more and a couple of the tank.























































Comments welcome.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice picture skills! awesome!


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheers. 



















And the gang.


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

......lol you do know that livingstonii is going to get around 11 inches while your mbunas will stay around 6 inches. If its a male, youll have problems as you move further down the road.


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

Livingstonii?
Do you mean the Venustus? 
They're are 5 of them in there. Any problms will be resolved when the time comes.

Some of these names may be common or vaguley wrong.. I'll check the proper ones later.

5 Yellow Labs.
5 reds
5 Venustus
4 Crabro
5 Moorii
4 Afra white tops
5 Hingi red tops
2 Jacobfreigi (pair)
4 Tropheus
3 small cats
1 Multi Punctus cat
1 Pleco


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well the Nimbo. Venustus is a cousin to the Livingstonii. Almost the exact same traits.


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

As promised here is the updated and correct list of my tank residents.

5 Labidochromis Caeruleus
5 Pseudotropheus double red 
4 Psuedotropheus Crabro
4 Cynotilapia Afra white top
5 Hongi red tops 
5 Nimbochromis Venustus
2 Tropheus Duboisi 
2 Aulonacara Jacobfreibergi 
5 Cyrtocara Moorii 
3 Synodontis Schoutedeni 
1 Synodontis Multipunctatus 
1 Pleco


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of species! Great pictures!!

What are the dimensions of the tank?

How long have they been together? How old are they? Is the Pseudotropheus double red another name for Metriaclima Estherae? Do you have trouble with aggression among the crabros? Aggression among the the tropheus? Aggression among thethe Synos?


----------



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the rockwork!


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

Very really nice tank and REALLY nice fish! :thumb:


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry for the rather long delay in replies..
Had a hard rive failure which lost all urls and log-ins etc..

Anyway, I will answer the questions and give an update if anyone is still interested.

Have a lost a few fish over the months..
and the rocks have been re-arranged... mostly by Plec.

Will get some new pics at some point soon as well


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice pics 

I have noticed that it's a malawi setup but the Tropheus Duboisi are from lake tanganyika. I have 5 of these in my lake tanganyika tank. Only thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

Ssshhhhhh... you're not supposed to notice :lol:

There are one or two 'foreigners' in there ... but how can you not have a Tropheus or two. 8)

and with any luck we'll have more Afra White Tops... or some inter-bred mutation of such... 
Two off them have been carrying and one has just dropped hers.. hopefully they'll find some safe places in the rocks to survive.
Saw a a couple earlier that are approx 10mm long.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

What is the 6th picture down on? I have one, and I know he's Mbuna, but I haven't figured out what he is specifically.

thanks!


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

lol yeah the Nimbochromis Venustus when older (in the wild not sure on captive) will play dead on the bottom and wait for smaller cichlids to come to it then eat them  but im guilty of having them in my tank with other mixed cichlids they are just so cool. any way nice looking tank I like the way you se up the decor with the rock island in the middle.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

that looks much more like a livingstonii to me than a venustus... either way, nice tank and fish...


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

love my venustus , you'll really enjoy him... and probably GIVE away the red zebra's later on when they mature :lol:


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice what substrate are you using and is that texas holy rock i see i like it alot


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry for the slack updates.. just so busy ...

Substrate is a mix of sand & gravel with Ocean rock.
Rocks have no moved again... Plec has pushed them over again and I'm fed up with arguing with him ...
Now has two large planted bogwoods in there as well. 
Will get soem new pics when I get chance.

Some of the new batch are now almost 1" long.... but I have at least three different batches of young. Two are Afra white tops, one I think is Hongi Red tops, and one is Double reds.

The largest of the Venustus has taken over the tank pretty much... he's certainly become very colourful... almost losing his spots completely in the right light.


----------



## sulcata2big (Oct 26, 2009)

nice fish you have got there :thumb:

mick


----------

